# Kaufberatung: Laptop zum Programmieren unter Ubuntu



## CPoly (20. Januar 2012)

Hi,

Ich will mir einen Laptop kaufen und vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen:

Ausschließlich zum Programmieren. Keine Spiele und keine Filme. Ich werde darauf Ubuntu installieren, Windows 7 kann beim Laptop aber von mir aus dabei liegen (ist ja quasi standard).


+++Ich will keine flache Tastatur mit wenig Abstand zwischen den Tasten wie z.B. hier http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/61k-K+cJxDL._AA1210_.jpg sondern freistehende Tasten wie hier http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/416ZYMZR1vL.jpg (ich verwende am Desktop eine Cherry Strait)

+++Ubuntu kompatibel (es sollten keine Probleme damit bekannt sein)

++SSD: ich brauche sehr wenig Speicherplatz, dafür will ich aber schnell arbeiten können. Eine 128GB SSD wäre mir tausend mal lieber als 500GB HD. Eventuell nehme ich den Austausch selbst vor.

++15,5" oder ähnlich. Da bin ich nicht drauf fixiert

++Akkulaufzeit. Da ich darauf nicht Spiele oder Videos gucke, kann von mir aus eine popelige Grafikkarte drin sein, so lange sie wenig Strom verbraucht.



Im Prinzip wäre ein Macbook Pro perfekt. Aber leider viel zu teuer und Mac OSX brauche ich auch nicht.

Der Laptop sollte natürlich so billig wie möglich sein. Ich habe etwa 500€ angepeilt, aber das sollte nicht zu fix gesehen werden.

Danke schon mal für eure Vorschläge und Erfahrungen.


----------



## Bratkartoffel (20. Januar 2012)

Hi,

cih bin mit den IBM / Lenovo Thinkpad's sehr zufrieden bis jetzt.  Angenehme Tastatur, gut verarbeitet, stabil und langlebig.

Google dich einfach mal ein bisschen durch, die gibts in fast allen Preiskategorieren.

Würde den hier zum Beispiel empfehlen, liest sich recht gut:
Lenovo ThinkPad Edge E520 1143ADU (Core i3: 2.3GHz, 4 GB RAM, 6,2 Stunden Akku | US$ 645.98 = 498.32 €)

Leider halt keine SSD drin, die könntest aber nachrüsten.
Wie es bei dem Modell mit Ubuntu aussieht weiß ich nicht, lässt sich aber sicherlich auch via Google rausfinden 

Gruß,
BK


----------



## CPoly (20. Januar 2012)

Über die bin ich auch schon gestolpert. Hast du dieses Tastatur Layout? http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/710UoVvcm6L._AA1500_.jpg

Stört es nicht, dass fn und strg links "vertauscht" sind? Und auch das die Pfeiltasten mit Bild hoch/runter direkt zusammen liegen. Ich stelle mir da vor, dass man während dem Hacken schnell mal daneben drückt und schon springt man im Editor wild rum.


----------



## Dr Dau (21. Januar 2012)

Hallo!



CPoly hat gesagt.:


> Hast du dieses Tastatur Layout?


Nur zur Info, das ist kein deutsches Tastaturlayout (einerseits sind dadurch die Tasten anders angeordnet (fällt besonders an den Sonderzeichen auf) und andererseits fehlen die Umlaute).



CPoly hat gesagt.:


> Stört es nicht, dass fn und strg links "vertauscht" sind?


Warum vertauscht?
So liegen die Strg-, Win- und Alt-Taste wie gewohnt nebeneinander. 



CPoly hat gesagt.:


> Und auch das die Pfeiltasten mit Bild hoch/runter direkt zusammen liegen. Ich stelle mir da vor, dass man während dem Hacken schnell mal daneben drückt und schon springt man im Editor wild rum.


Das die Tasten so nahe beieinander liegen ist ja noch garnicht so schlimm.
Viel schlimmer finde ich dass sie nur die "halbe Bauhöhe" haben.
Besonders bei der Hoch-Taste läuft man so ständig Gefahr entweder die Runter-Tase oder die Return-Taste mit zu treffen. 
Alternativ könntest Du aber auch die Scrolltasten auf dem Ziffenrblock verwenden.

Tue Dir und Deinen Augen aber den Gefallen und achte darauf dass das Display nicht spiegelt (wie im letzten Bild zu sehen).
Es gibt nichts schlimmeres wenn man alles mögliche im Display sieht, nur nicht das was es anzeigt. 

Was die Festplatte angeht:
SSD ist ja nicht grad eine Selbstverständlichkeit.
Da man eine Festplatte ja auch selbst austauschen kann, würde die "Bedingung SSD" die Auswahl an Notebooks meiner Meinung nach nur unnötig einschränken.

Was Ubuntu (bzw. Linux allgemein) angeht:
Aktuelle (und somit ggf. auch neue) Hardware setzt möglicherweise auch neu entwickelte Treiber voraus.
Wenn der Hardwarehersteller den Treiberquellcode aber nicht offen legt, muss die Linux-Gemeinde halt erstmal herausfinden wie sie ihre Treiber aufbauen müssen.
Dadurch hinkt Linux in der Treiberentwicklung leider manchmal hinterher.
Man kann sich aber auch im Vorwege schlau machen:
http://www.linux-drivers.org/
Oder speziell für Ubuntu:
http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/hardwaredatenbank
Allerdings werben die Händler in den Verkaufsprospekten nicht mit den notwendigen Angaben zur Hardware.
Ich habe jedenfalls noch nicht gesehen dass in einem Prospeckt z.b. steht:
_das Touchpad Typ "foo" stammt von der Firma "bar"_
Solche Angaben wäre aber wichtig um herausfinden zu können ob das Touchpad auch unter Linux funktioneirt (funktionieren wird es schon, aber nicht zwangsweise im vollen Funktionsumfang).
Also muss man sich auf die Suche der Windowstreiber machen und dort in den *.inf-Dateien nach diesesn Angaben suchen.

Um mal bei Beispiel Touchpad zu bleiben:
Mein Notbook (schon ein paar Jahre älter) hat ein Touchpad von "Synaptics" verbaut.
Die Grundfunktionen (Mauszeiger hin und her bewegen sowie rechte und linke "Maustaste") funktionieren unter Debian Etch/Win2k (auch schon etwas älter ).
Allerdings hat es auch eine Zusatzfunktion, welche nicht im Handbuch steht.
Unter Vista (war damals vorinstalliert) bin ich nur durch Zufall über diese Zusatzfunktion gestolpert.
Diese Zusatzfunktion sitzt ganz am Rand des Touchpad und man kann damit seitenweise scrollen.
Vielleicht gibt es ja mitlerweile passende Treiber für Debian Etch und/oder Win2k.
Da ich diese Zusatzfunktion jedoch nie wirklich vermisst habe, habe ich mich nie weiter drum gekümmert.
Je nach betroffener Hardware kann man also auch ganz gut mit Einschränkungen durch fehlende vollständige Treiberunterstützung leben. 

Was die Akkulaufzeit angeht:
Die Angaben sind eh alle "geschönt".
Ob mal solche Laufzeiten im reellen Altagsgebrauch auch tatsächlich erreicht, sei mal dahingestellt.
Ein Gamer jedenfalls wird solche Akkulaufzeiten nicht erreichen. 
Wichtig ist dass man so viele Energiesparmaßnahmen wie möglich nutzt.
Angefangen mit dem runtertakten der CPU mittels EIST/PowerNow.
Denn wer benötigt zum programmieren schon die volle CPU-Power?! 
Selbst zum surfen habe ich meine CPU i.d.R. immer von 2x1,73 GHz auf rund 2x700 MHz runter getaktet.
Lang voll und ganz.
Dass sich die CPU beim PHP-scripten sogar zu tode langweilt, muss wohl nicht noch extra erwähnt werden?! 
Angenehmer Nebeneffekt: die CPU erzeugt weniger Wärme und muss somit auch weniger gekühlt werden --> weniger Lärm durch geringere Lüfterdrehzahl.
Dieses wiederum kommt der Lebensdauer des CPU-Lüfters zu gute. 

Dieses ganze "bunte rumgehopse" was moderne Betriebssysteme auf dem Desktop veranstallten, fordert entsprechend die CPU und Grafikkarte.
Um so höher die CPU/Grafikkarte ausgelastet ist, um so höher ist auch der Energiebedarf.
Und um so höher der Energiebedarf ist, um so kürzer ist die Akkulaufzeit. 
Ich würde mir daher überlegen ob es wirklich Ubuntu sein muss oder ob nicht z.b. auch Xubuntu oder Lubuntu ausreichend ist?!

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## CPoly (21. Januar 2012)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Das die Tasten so nahe beieinander liegen ist ja noch garnicht so schlimm.
> Viel schlimmer finde ich dass sie nur die "halbe Bauhöhe" haben.
> Besonders bei der Hoch-Taste läuft man so ständig Gefahr entweder die Runter-Tase oder die Return-Taste mit zu treffen.



Ja, das meinte ich damit.



Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> SSD ist ja nicht grad eine Selbstverständlichkeit.
> Da man eine Festplatte ja auch selbst austauschen kann, würde die "Bedingung SSD" die Auswahl an Notebooks meiner Meinung nach nur unnötig einschränken.



Mir stellt sich die Frage, ob je nach Hersteller die Gewährleistung verloren geht, wenn ich die Festplatte ausgetauscht habe.


Was den Rest deiner Ausführungen betrifft, entfernst du dich etwas von der eigentlichen Kaufberatung. Deshalb will ich auch nicht näher auf Details eingehen. Mir geht es darum, ob jemand Erfahrung hat und mir ein Notebook empfehlen kann, auf dem Ubuntu Problemlos läuft (oder auch ein Notebook kennt, bei dem es definitiv Probleme gibt) und das auch sonst meine Anforderungen erfüllt.

Schonmal danke an euch beiden.


----------



## Dr Dau (22. Januar 2012)

Nun, wenn der Austausch der Festplatte zum bestimmungsgemäßen Gebrauch gehört, dann wirkt es sich auch nicht negativ auf die Gewährleistung aus (es sein denn der Austausch hat nicht fachmännisch stattgefunden und/oder die (neue) Festplatte ist der Auslöser für einen Defekt).
Bei einem Barebone gehört der Einbau einer Festplatte ganz klar zum bestimmungsgemäßen Gebrauch.
Wenn der Einbau bzw. Austausch der Festplatte in der Bedienungsanleitung beschrieben ist, ist dann meiner Meinung nach auch von einem bestimmungsgemäßen Gebrauch auszugehen.

Die Frage nach dem Verlust der Gewährleistung lässt sich also nicht eindeutig mit ja oder nein beantworten.
Es kommt eher auf die Gesamtumstände an.

Ich würde mir aber nicht so viele Gedanken machen.
Auf einer Festplatte werden doch Daten gespeichert, und niemand ausser Dir weiss um was für Daten es sich bei Dir handelt.
Also würde ich bei einem Defekt die originale Festplatte wieder einbauen und das Notebook dem Händler übergeben.
Und wenn er anfängt zu meckern, dann würde ich mich auf das Bundesdatenschutzgesetz berufen.
Denn schliesslich würdest Du ja evtl. äusserst sensible personenbezogene Daten weiterreichen (z.b. ärztliche Patientenakten). 
Da dieses aber nicht ohne weiteres möglich/erlaubt ist, hast Du halt den einfachsten und kostengünstigsten Weg gewählt (Austausch der Festplatte).
Andernfalls hättest Du die betroffenen Personen ggf. schriftlich um Erlaubnis zur Weitergabe ihrer Daten bitten müssen und mit dem Händler einen entsprechenden Vertrag über den Umgang mit den Daten abschliessen müssen.
Manchmal sind unsere ganzen Gesetze doch ganz nützlich.


----------

